# personel EPIRB



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

Do any of you off shore guys or remote inland fishers carry any peronel mini sat alert EPIRB,as I have previously stated I go bush(more solo than group) for many of my pass times and travel to the apple isle for saminoids ,I find having such a small device either attached to the belt or around the neck is an added insurance and piece of mind just in case if the lord of shit appears to really stuffs the day up.A ACCIDENT IS AN UNFORSEEN OCCURANCE,and thats the truth of the matter these little devices have been known to save untold hiker and sailor through the years ,they float are waterproof and for a couple hundred bucks cheaper then becoming burley, or a frozen chip in the wild.
The photo below is a typical personel unit,many others specific types are avalible,and the pyhcological advantage it plays knowing that a rescue is only minuets away not hours or days just to find you in an ocean of blue or bush land of green is invaluble ,personally beleive any "medium-high risk" out door water nuts or bush flips should carry one.
This unit comes with a strobe light also for added aid in search and rescue missions


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

lucifer said:


> Do any of you off shore guys or remote inland fishers carry any peronel mini sat alert EPIRB,as I have previously stated I go bush(more solo than group) for many of my pass times and travel to the apple isle for saminoids ,I find having such a small device either attached to the belt or around the neck is an added insurance and piece of mind just in case if the lord of shit appears to really stuffs the day up.A ACCIDENT IS AN UNFORSEEN OCCURANCE,and thats the truth of the matter these little devices have been known to save untold hiker and sailor through the years ,they float are waterproof and for a couple hundred bucks cheaper then becoming burley, or a frozen chip in the wild.
> The photo below is a typical personel unit,many others specific types are avalible,and the pyhcological advantage it plays knowing that a rescue is only minuets away not hours or days just to find you in an ocean of blue or bush land of green is invaluble ,personally beleive any "medium-high risk" out door water nuts or bush flips should carry one.
> This unit comes with a strobe light also for added aid in search and rescue missions


* the unit pictured is a 121MHz epirb, which is being phased out. This is because the chances of such epirbs being detected are not as good as the replacement system. Indeed, it may be up to three hours before you are detected, let alone rescued. Typical detection interval is less than one hour. The satellite system will only detect the epirb with an accuracy of 20km;

* the 406MHz epirbs, which are preferred over the 121MHz models, are considerably more expensive. The satellite system will detect the epirb with an accuracy of 5 km;

* aircraft homing is required to get an accurate fix on an epirb;

* from the marine radio operator's handbook: "An EPIRB should not be crried as an alternative to an approved marine radio transceiver. It should be considered as a supplement rather than a replacement";

* a marine radio will get you into immediate contact with rescue volunteers or authorities, especially given that we don't paddle far out to sea, and can be used to communicate far more information than an epirb


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

same feeling here. I carry a UHF for communication between myself, other yakkers and boaties. Plus I carry a VHF for emergency purposes, since it has a longer range than UHF, and since I dont go further offshore than the VHF range in the first place, I dont see the point in spending an extra $700 on an EPIRB.


----------



## lucifer (Feb 21, 2008)

I have been in the situation years ago when 1.engine failure 12 kms out 
2.1 hell of a current
3. radio failure fuse blown no spare no flare (and not my boat)
4.bloody lucky foil on sandwich

I think thank god for foil , no foil ,nz next stop(foil wrapped around fuse worked.)but today I rather the extrainsurance and it was an opinion .But good to know that within 3 years of owning the systen its being fazed out(dont buy it when you see me getting rid off it on ebay) .that means time to up date for me .For me as a solo outdoorer I need the insurance even if its just phycological that im being looked for in the right position.(We ended up 16kms of shore before we got picked up by coastal patrol off forster nsw.How far northwards ?to far) 2 radios off course would surpass this mishap


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I wouldn't go without a VHF radio. The EPIRB is nice to have, but it is supposed to be your last resort. You should always try to summon help on the radio first.

Either the radio or an EPIRB would generate a quick response where I paddle. The Coast Guard has a VHF high site on the mountain that overlooks the La Jolla fishing grounds. They can DF the VHF transmissions from the site and triangulate from the other high sites. The Sector Command Center in San Diego has a computer that displays the triangulated position of all VHF calls. They can get a rescue asset out to your position very quickly. The Coast Guard Sector will also launch on an EPIRB within minutes. I've seen them launch helos on EPIRB activations dozens of times. I'm fairly confident that, if something happened, I would be rescued within 30 minutes.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> I wouldn't go without a VHF radio. The EPIRB is nice to have, but it is supposed to be your last resort. You should always try to summon help on the radio first.
> 
> Either the radio or an EPIRB would generate a quick response where I paddle. The Coast Guard has a VHF high site on the mountain that overlooks the La Jolla fishing grounds. They can DF the VHF transmissions from the site and triangulate from the other high sites. The Sector Command Center in San Diego has a computer that displays the triangulated position of all VHF calls. They can get a rescue asset out to your position very quickly. The Coast Guard Sector will also launch on an EPIRB within minutes. I've seen them launch helos on EPIRB activations dozens of times. I'm fairly confident that, if something happened, I would be rescued within 30 minutes.


Once again Doug you've got it all covered.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZRg4EMAADDfgAAQUOfNEjag3gq///7gMADmxiKPInlIaPUGjJoNPUBptTNJiCJlNpTyJsp6NCZGgNAAGTQijyQ0npMRowQMamm01DADjFGUELcPpXqEX/m6jL2lU1wuF5QHjGK8XvMmExN5LpyUz3pa7NJhKZ9aN0tvaiLujAVwkzqCxohY0a3fFLhrd5y1T3Z2Pq0ENJBQ0IL8AYj8WWUlYn6DZPGAp7xarV6XQjmcTfgnFxvH3FmRReNCVPhE2YCBLeq+a2xzVE+RtsjzQYMTfBlkiUrWRChKxC+CkSugMDOo5QrUrXlmZgLtHfPOsBwyVxndSQO2i9iwxjcKFMCyVBmFLSJKoXRYhB9rDAoUujcCIE38XckU4UJCUYOBDA==


----------

